# Gilligan is Satan!



## SifuPhil (Dec 11, 2013)

Run with me on this one...

Most obvious is the Professor, who fits pride to a T. Any man who can  make a ham radio out of some wire and two coconuts has to be pretty  cocky. 

For the sin of envy we need look no further than Maryann, who may have  worn those skimpy little tops, but could never achieve Ginger's glamor.  

And who could doubt for a moment that Ginger is lust incarnate? Sure,  the kids were supposed to think she was acting, but we all know what  being deprived episode after episode was doing to her. You know and I  know that glazed look wasn't boredom, my friends. 

What kind of person takes a trunk full of money on a three-hour cruise? Mr. Howell gets my vote for greed. 

We are now left with three characters and three Deadly Sins. We have  Gilligan, the Skipper and Mrs. Howell to whom we must match gluttony,  sloth and anger. As you can see, there is a Gilligan problem here.

 Certainly we can further eliminate Mrs. Howell from  this equation by connecting her with sloth. She did jack shit during  her many years on the island and everybody knows it.

  This leaves anger and gluttony, either of which the Skipper had no  shortage. He was, after all, a big guy with the tendency to hit Gilligan  with his hat at least once an episode. After much consideration, I have  decided that he can easily do double-duty, covering the two remaining  Deadly Sins.

  So here we have the Seven Deadly Sins trapped in an endlessly  recurring Hell of hope followed by denial and despair, forced to live  with each other in our TVs until the last re-run ends. And who is their  captor? What keeps them trapped there?

  Gilligan.

  Gilligan is SATAN!


Source


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 11, 2013)

Well I completely missed this earth shattering revelation as don't think I've ever seen a full episode of G's Island in my life.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 11, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Well I completely missed this earth shattering revelation as don't think I've ever seen a full episode of G's Island in my life.



Aww ... you don't know what you've missed! Even just _watching_ it every week was like being in Hell!

... and now there are _re-runs_! layful:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll watch out for them, and keep dodging.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 11, 2013)

That's probably the smartest thing to do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

I did watch the show way back when, but you won't see me watching the re-runs.


----------



## babyboomer (Dec 11, 2013)

Me either, it was the different time.
Show didn't change, we did!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 11, 2013)

Strange how that works, isn't it ... I used to watch _Gilligan's Island_ as a kid and I got a kick out of it. Now I watch a re-run and it puts me to sleep. 

Yet, other shows I used to watch - _The Honeymooners_, for example - still hold as much fascination for me now as they did then.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

I haven't watched Honeymooners reruns either, but I can see where they still hold true to real life situations and comedy...different than the island story.  I loooved the Honeymooners back in the day, too funny!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 11, 2013)

The Honeymooners was/is a classic!  The groundbreaker in US sitcoms really, they started getting better after that, less 'Disney' and more gritty.

We were spectactators of both UK and US TV program trends and guess they seem different from this distance to what they mean to the home audience.  We're still trying to live down 'Skippy.'


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't think Ginger was being deprived...Why do you think Mr. Howell had a trunk full of money? I'll also bet that the Prof and Gilligan had their own thing goin' on.. 






So you see, the Skipper is not the only one that had a duality of sins, and Gilligan is covered.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 11, 2013)

Speaking of the Honeymooners, a quote from Jackie Gleason:



> When I put the ball where I can see it, I can't hit it.  When I put it where I can hit it, I can't see it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 12, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I don't think Ginger was being deprived...Why do you think Mr. Howell had a trunk full of money? I'll also bet that the Prof and Gilligan had their own thing goin' on..
> 
> So you see, the Skipper is not the only one that had a duality of sins, and Gilligan is covered.



You one _nasty_ girl!  



			
				dbeyat45 said:
			
		

> Speaking of the Honeymooners, a quote from Jackie Gleason:



I never heard that one. I'm hoping he was referring to playing golf ...


----------



## That Guy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------

